# HOW DO I WIRE 2 - 1 DUAL OHM SUBS



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

TO A 1 OHM LOAD IN AN AMP?

DIAGRAM PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 15 2009, 11:03 PM~13291168
> *TO A 1 OHM LOAD IN AN AMP?
> 
> DIAGRAM PLZ  :biggrin:
> *



okay what kind of subs..are they dual 4 ohm subs..dual 2 ohm subs..what?


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woofer_wizard.asp

this site helps.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

if they are dual coil 1 ohm subs, wire them in series to raise the impedance and do the same to the other then take and wire them in parallel to bring it back down to a single 1 ohm load


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 12:59 AM~13292325
> *okay what kind of subs..are they dual 4 ohm subs..dual 2 ohm subs..what?
> *


FI'S DUAL 1 OHM. 

THAT ROCKFORD SITE DIDNT HAVE AN OPTION FOR 1 OHM


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 16 2009, 10:51 AM~13294818
> *FI'S DUAL 1 OHM.
> 
> THAT ROCKFORD SITE DIDNT HAVE AN OPTION FOR 1 OHM
> *


It is the same principle as using the guide and using 2 dual 2 ohm subs....just different ohms.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

OoOoO COO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 16 2009, 12:07 PM~13294971
> *OoOoO COO
> *



they are already 1 ohm subs...lol...you cant get any lower than 1 ohm load on a amp...what you should have boughten was dual 4 ohm subs..wire 2 of them in parallel u get a 1 ohm load at the amp


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I DIDNT KNOW HOW TO WIRE THEM TOGETHER TO ONE AMP.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by herbyk_@Mar 16 2009, 04:11 AM~13292372
> *http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/woofer_wizard.asp
> 
> this site  helps.
> *


use this


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 16 2009, 12:01 PM~13295497
> *use this
> *


Wiring Option #2









?

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13295763
> *Wiring Option #2
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly...if you have 2 dual 1 ohm subs and you want to wire to a 1 ohm load wire it like that.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

COO


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 02:34 PM~13295261
> *they are already 1 ohm subs...lol...you cant get any lower than 1 ohm load on a amp...what you should have boughten was dual 4 ohm subs..wire 2 of them in parallel u get a 1 ohm load at the amp
> *


Fi doesn't make dual 4. he needs to wire the voice coils in series, then the two subs in parallel.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 10:34 AM~13295261
> *they are already 1 ohm subs...lol...you cant get any lower than 1 ohm load on a amp...what you should have boughten was dual 4 ohm subs..wire 2 of them in parallel u get a 1 ohm load at the amp
> *


What amp will you be using because if you are using? The class d amps range from 2 ohm to 1 ohm... The only amps that I can recall droping down less than one ohm are the high current orion reds hcca's (old school amps) and the old crossfire hc series amps. The HC amps are RARE!!! I drove those amps at 1/2 ohm and the orion red 1/4 ohm.
Use the diagram as if it were a dual 1ohm sub....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

use the parellel and series claculators in that link
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp#cyl


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

asi se ase guey

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_c...ns.asp?Q=2&I=12


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 17 2009, 11:38 AM~13305319
> *asi se ase guey
> 
> http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_c...ns.asp?Q=2&I=12
> *


ORALE BUEY  

I JUST WANTED IT TO GO INTO A 1 OHM LOAD TO THE AMP. DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS GOT .5 OHMS :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 17 2009, 07:40 PM~13307979
> *ORALE BUEY
> 
> I JUST WANTED IT TO GO INTO A 1 OHM LOAD TO THE AMP. DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GUYS GOT .5 OHMS :dunno:
> *


i answered your question way up there


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13308120
> *i answered your question way up there
> *


SITE KINDA CONFUSED ME  BUT GOOD LOOKING OUT. I MIGHT WANNA BUILD MY OWN BOX AND USE THAT SITE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13308184
> *SITE KINDA CONFUSED ME    BUT GOOD LOOKING OUT. I MIGHT WANNA BUILD MY OWN BOX AND USE THAT SITE
> *


  pm sent


----------

